# NHS offer HSG when i already have child?



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi there, I already have a four year old and have an NHS gynae app in December. 

I've been getting really, really heavy painful periods, so that's what I'm being seen for, but I'm hoping they will offer me an HSG too to check the tubes. Should I explain my fertility problems as well as the heavy periods? Do the NHS offer HSG for someone who already has a child?

Am really hoping they do. Have been waiting months for this app.

Thanks


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Boots41,

I would definitely mention your fertility problems as well as your heavy periods at your gynae appointment.
Even if they feel there is no connection, they may be able to advise as to the next recommended step you need to take to get investigations started.
They may say you have to return to your GP to get the ball rolling down that route, as they will likely view it as a separate issue to be investigated even if there could possibly be a link.
No harm in asking their advice though 

I've added two links to other parts of the site that may be of use to you:

Starting out - Fertility Investigations: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=532.0

Hoping For Another Miracle: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

All the best and lots of luck 
Angie x


----------



## nanus2015 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi there, yes Nhs offers Hsg even if u have a child. I was offered an appt but then went private as it was covered. Good luck


----------

